# TT mk1 / window rubbers / plastics



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

hi,

1) I would like to refresh the black colour of the windows' outside rubber and also protect them from Greece's hot weather during summer. What product would you recommend? I've found a Sonax Rubber care but not sure if for the use i want.

2) would like to do same as above to the wheel arches. Any suggestion? Would Meguiras Ultimate Black Plastic Restorer work?

3) what product can i use for the black grills of the bumpers / sline rear spoiler?

thank you!


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

I've used Auto Finesse Revive on my window rubbers before, restored them nicely and they still look great following an occasional top up. Also works great on exterior plastics, I apply with a foam polishing pad.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Window rubbers, use Gummi Pfledge, excellent stuff, long lasting, easy application and not expensive. Well worth trying


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the Autoglum vinyl and rubber care


----------

